# Good Eats For IBS September Recipe



## Good Eats For IBS (Feb 1, 2009)

In North America nothing says late summer more than vine-ripened tomatoes. This month, take advantage of your fresh local produce to cook this delicious and easy recipe: Pasta with Fresh Tomato Sauce and Basil.Enjoy,Lyndawww.goodeatsforibs.com


----------

